# Has your superduty seat broke, yet



## RJC (Jun 16, 2001)

I have a 2001 F350 XL with the bench seat. The back has broke on me twice. The dealer said they have had quite a few of them breaking lately. Talk about a pain in the you know what!
Anyone else have this problem?
Mine broke in the seat back on my right side. (it caved in)


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

I have a 2000 F-250 XLT Extended cab, seats still work great.

Rick


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

I have the 40/20/40 bench in my 99. Bought it new in October of 98. 160,000 miles no problems yet. My new plow truck has the full bench seat, hopefully it doesn't give out.


----------



## RJC (Jun 16, 2001)

Who says that lightning doesn't strike twice...


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

*What timing!*

My '01 F-350 came back yesterday with the seat back broken, it won't latch in any position and folds forward when empty. I haven't had a chance to look at it, I sent it back out this morning to grab what leaves we can before tomorrow. I'm not looking forward to running it like that all night plowing, but I don't expect to get it fixed in time.

Anyone else?


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*Ford geez*

that reminds me I bought a new 1983 mustang GT and the seat back kept breaking . looks like they dont have a handle on the problem yet ??


----------



## RJC (Jun 16, 2001)

I bet they are made somewhere south of the boarder.


----------



## Mark Erpelding (Jul 26, 2002)

I have a take out bench seat grey cloth, in good shape no rips or tears or stains. taken out of 1999 Superduty 2 years ago.I will let it go for $150.00. It can be shipped by bus cheap Mark [email protected]


----------



## RJC (Jun 16, 2001)

Thanks Mark,
But my seat is being replaced under warranty,(for the second time). Hopefully this will be the last one I will need, but I will keep your Email address in case it happens out of warranty.
I appreciate your reply. 
The dealership tells me that they have had to replace several of these in the past year so you may have a sought after item as soon as these trucks with the defective seats go out of warranty.

Bob


----------

